# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Didau sẽ đưa các bạn đến cùng tận hưởng nét thanh bình của miền Tây sông nước, thư giãn cùng sóng biển trong xanh, mát lạnh ở Phú Quốc, chiêm ngưỡng cảnh sắc thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp và thưởng thức các món đặc sản thơm ngon của vùng cao nguyên Mộc Châu - Mai Châu. Hay chinh phục các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh tại Disneyland - Hồng Kông, hoặc thử chút vận may đầu năm mới tại sòng bạc lớn nhất Đông Nam Á ở cao nguyên Genting - Malaysia.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc - Cần Thơ*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêm.Giá tour: 4.122.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng xe và tàu cao tốc.Khởi hành: thứ năm và thứ bảy hàng tuần.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu thuyền khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch, thuế và phí phục vụ.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bến Thành.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Cao Nguyên Mộc Châu - Mai Châu*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.350.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xe ô tô.Khởi hành: 25/2, 16/3, 30/3.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT và các chi phí cá nhân khác.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Hồng Kông - Disneyland.*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm.Giá tour: 14.570.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng xe máy bayKhởi hành: 29/2/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường, phí an ninh và phụ phí xăng dầu.Xe, HDV theo suốt tuyến và visa Hồng Kông.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

Bảo hiểm du lịch và, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Chợ Lớn.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Kualar Lumpur - Genting*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 9.840.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 29/2, 14/3

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và phụ phí xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Vina Tour.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

